# I now have a goat!



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow! What a pretty little baby! 
Congratulations


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Neat coloring!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awesome coloring!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I agree, cool coloring, he looks like he got into an ink well!


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

You do have a goat....and a very beautiful one at that!! A pretty cute puppy too! x


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

The color pattern is very striking! Congrats! Now you need another one to keep him company since they are herd animals! 

Awesome dog too - sharpie x?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Love the markings,,one lone little white spot on foot! cuteness!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice looking kid.

I would get a goat companion for it. 

The pup scares me with the baby, I am afraid if unattended, the pup may get to rough and hurt or kill the kid. 
Just thought I would warn you.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

he is cute! love those markings


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

I probably should mention I'm not new to goats, I raised nigerian dwarfs until 3 years ago when I sold out (I've been a member of this site since it's creation, just not around much since the goats left). But you know how it goes, I couldn't stay away forever and when I saw this little guy, I knew he'd be coming home with me!

As for the dog, again I'm not new to goats, OR dogs, and would never leave such a young pup unsupervised with a baby goat. I have three dogs that have joined the family since selling my goats, and they are getting a crash course in how to interact with him. 








Here he is with his other brother, Revel. And the puppy, Oliver, is a mix, most likely of several different breeds. The third has so far shown very little interest in the goat. He's supposed to be our outside dog (even though he does spend quite a bit of time inside), so he's outside more then the others, and it's been very rainy so the baby has been mostly inside.

I'm just LOVING having a goat again! I can't get over what a tiny thing he is, it's funny to watch him go under my dane looking up for an udder, but he's so small his nose just barely comes to the end of the dane's tail.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Look at the size difference! Enjoy your crew!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Haviris said:


> I probably should mention I'm not new to goats, I raised nigerian dwarfs until 3 years ago when I sold out (I've been a member of this site since it's creation, just not around much since the goats left). But you know how it goes, I couldn't stay away forever and when I saw this little guy, I knew he'd be coming home with me!
> 
> As for the dog, again I'm not new to goats, OR dogs, and would never leave such a young pup unsupervised with a baby goat. I have three dogs that have joined the family since selling my goats, and they are getting a crash course in how to interact with him.
> 
> ...


So cute.

Wasn't sure, because of the title. 
Sorry I didn't know you are not a novice, but was concerned in case, just didn't want any accidents to happen. 
Glad you are getting into goats again.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Very cute color pattern!! Cute cute!


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

toth boer goats said:


> So cute.
> 
> Wasn't sure, because of the title.
> Sorry I didn't know you are not a novice, but was concerned in case, just didn't want any accidents to happen.
> Glad you are getting into goats again.


It's no problem, I know it wasn't clear, and always better to be safe then sorry. I am glad to be back in goats, I sure missed them!

Definitely enjoying this little guy! I expect his spots will change a lot as he grows, but I just love how they look right now!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Haviris said:


> It's no problem, I know it wasn't clear, and always better to be safe then sorry. I am glad to be back in goats, I sure missed them!
> 
> Definitely enjoying this little guy! I expect his spots will change a lot as he grows, but I just love how they look right now!


Thank you for understanding, goats are very loving animals and I do care about them, even if they are not mine. 
It is such as good thing you have a goat again, especially such a beautiful colored one. :thumb:


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

He is such an adorable kid, congratulations on this new joy in your life! I've never seen one with markings like that!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

He is beautiful!!! and reminds me of the dinosaur off of the flint stones!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

So cute!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

He makes me think of Scooby Doo! He is pretty adorable, he had a twin sister that was marked like him, except she had frosted ears. I love the markings, they are so pretty and unique, I especially love the huge spot on the side of his face! However, they will change as he gets older, chances are he won't even look like the same goat in 6 months. Hopefully his new color will be just as fun and attractive!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Yea he reminded be of scooby doo also but the longer I looked the more he reminded me of Dino!!! haha I'm getting a Nigerian doeling who is absolutely gorgeous!! ill post a pic. But she has some white spots with silver on top which make a silver effect but I'm afraid as she gets older it will turn into white:/ here she is I'm gonna name her paisley!!








Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow, Paisley's adorable! I hope her spots don't chance to drastically! Is that her mom to the left? Looks like she has similar markings, so there is hope they won't change to much! I had a nigi doeling born once that was sort of a chocolate brown and covered from head to toe with moon spots, I always kind of wished I'd kept her and seen how she turned out. Now I can't even find a pic of her.

Here is one of Mayham's spots that my mom says looks like he's molding,


----------



## SlapHappy (Mar 27, 2014)

I think that is the cutest goat I have seen thus far.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeh that is paisley a mom to the left. I totally agree..u have the cutest goat ever!!!!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Congrats what a beauty.


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Very interesting colors! You should have fun finding a friend to match. :grin:


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you, I, of course, think he's pretty flipping cute! But I may be a bit biased. Not saying I am, just that I might be. Hopefully this rain will move out and I can get him out for more pics!


----------

